# Hoover died tonight



## redtailgal (May 30, 2011)

.......


----------



## Bicycle (May 30, 2011)

He was a beautiful goat.


----------



## mossyStone (May 30, 2011)

OH My God I am so sorry....... I 'm just so sorry

I have been Following Hoover's story.... He was just so pretty... again i am so sorry!


----------



## country freedom (May 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to have read this! I have followed reading and was praying for Hoover getting better! 
He was so handsome!


----------



## RainySunday (May 30, 2011)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Goatmasta (May 30, 2011)

Don't lose heart!  We all have made mistakes, had misfortunes, and well just some we couldn't save.  It is the reason that we all at some time or another have "heated discussions" on this board.  We all want them all to pull through.  After many yrs of having goats and a lot of them (I have over 100 babies a year) It still kills me when I lose one.


----------



## GrowURown (May 31, 2011)

OH NO! I AM SO SO SORRY!   I was just sitting down to catch up, and this brought a tear even to my eyes.

May Hoover rest peacefully now, I know you tried VERY hard to take care of him, sometimes it just is what it is, and you did try, much harder than some would have. 

My deepest sympathies and condolences to you and your family now...


----------



## babsbag (May 31, 2011)

I am very very sorry about Hoover. I know how much you loved that little guy. You have been through so much with your goats and I know it is hard. My goat keeping started out rough as well so I understand how you feel. 

I want you to know that your post did teach me something new. I had no idea about the danger of Pen and injecting it into a vein. Hopefully by being brave enough to share what happened you have saved someone else the same pain. Thank you for that.

I have followed your adventures and I feel like I lost one of my own. I am SOOO sorry.


----------



## PattySh (May 31, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about Hoover. You took wonderful care of him. Sometimes things just happen.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Hoover. We all know you did everything you could for him.


----------



## lilhill (May 31, 2011)

So very sorry on the loss of Hoover.


----------



## Roll farms (May 31, 2011)

I'm so very, very, VERY sorry.

You are not cursed, and you gave Hoover the life of a King Goat.

(((((((hugs))))))


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 31, 2011)

I am so sorry!


----------



## jodief100 (May 31, 2011)

My deepest condolences.  I hope you find some solace in knowing you gave him a wonderful and happy life.  

Hang in there.  You are a great goat momma and it would be a shame if you gave up.


----------



## freemotion (May 31, 2011)

You are not cursed.  Please don't blame yourself...try not to.  Hoover's life was short but glorious.  He had more happiness and love in a few weeks than most goats get in a normal lifetime.  Please don't close your heart to the other goats you have or to future goats.  Both you and the goats deserve each other.

Those of us who dare to love deeply will grieve deeply.  But the grief fades with time.....be careful not to cut yourself....and your goats....off from the deep love in the future.  That advice was given to me years ago and it was good, good advice.



I loved Hoover and never even met him!  I can't imagine (yes, I can) what you are going through.  I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2011)

So Sorry,  He was blessed to have you in his life.


----------



## Goatherd (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Rest in peace sweet Hoover.


----------



## chandasue (May 31, 2011)

Think of how many goats out there are intentionally neglected. YOU are a wonderful goat mama for loving and caring for their well-being. I'm so sorry you lost him. He was super cute.


----------



## Snowhunter (May 31, 2011)

You gave hoover the best life he could ever ask for. He was loved and well cared for. Accidents happen, please don't blame yourself for this. My heart breaks for you. I'm so so sorry this happened.


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 31, 2011)

Warm thoughts being sent your way from Syracuse. I have read your story and how very touching and sad. Goats certainly do take up lots of space in our hearts and minds.


----------



## phoenixmama (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## helmstead (May 31, 2011)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## dianneS (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  But you did such a good job with those goats and at least they were well cared for, safe and loved in their final days.  Don't give up hope we all have been through some tough times.  You did your best and those goaties know it.  Hang in there.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (May 31, 2011)

I've been reading your posts, and I am so very sorry.


----------



## peachick (May 31, 2011)

I am so sorry.  It is so hard to loose an animal...  Find peace in knowing you did all you could.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 31, 2011)

Oh no! 
Poor goatie... At least you were actually trying to help him. A lot of people out there would have said "It's a goat, eat him" and have been done with it before now. Don't worry about "curses," time and unforeseen occurrences befall us all, it's not like you were hoping it would happen or anything.


You deserve some hugs...
  

You can make it through this terrible ordeal, and give the other guys a chance!
Crap happens.

Just ask me, I seem to attract a lot of problems too. :/


----------



## goatdreamerCT (May 31, 2011)

Hearing about your loss of Hoover just took my breath away. I'm so terribly sorry but agree with others when they say you're not cursed. You love your goaties and they love you. Don't turn your heart off to them. You deserve them and all the happiness they give you.  to you!!!!


----------



## Mzyla (May 31, 2011)

So deeply sorry!

*Theres nothing wrong with your legs
but Ill rub in the liniment anyway
knowing all along that youve decided
the way a goat will
to die just because
and nothing can tempt you back
not even the wind and new fall
of sweet leaves along the creek.
Astronomy is what Im left
with you bony old goat
in a field of white stars
burned out
across a void that weighs like grief
Ill say your name.
And in the pasture, in the months to come,
Ill stop over the gray droppings,
a dumb poet
who's on to nothing,
still attached to the ordinary.*

_by Tom Crawford_


----------



## theawesomefowl (May 31, 2011)

I am very, very, very sorry. God be with you and comfort you.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Jun 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm so very, very, VERY sorry.
> 
> You are not cursed, and you gave Hoover the life of a King Goat.
> 
> (((((((hugs))))))


What Roll said!! So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## jessica117 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hamsteries (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss... losing part of the family is very hard.  My husband and I were fostering a baby Nubain that was part of a criminal case from one of my investigations and she was very sick and thin when we got her.  She made it for a few days and just when I thought she was going to pull through she died on the way home from seeing the vet.  It was very hard on us.  We also fostered a three legged Nubian that we eventually adopted.  We were able to get him to start walking and it looked like she was going to live a somewhat normal life, when we discovered he had cancer and chose to humane euthanize him.  Big hugs to you and know that we all believe you gave your baby the best chance he could have ever had.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh!  I sincerely feel your loss & am so, So, SO sorry! Hoover was indeed a beautiful boy!  My family's prayers go out & up for you & your family.  These precious hooved creatures are like family and it stings just as much when we lose one or more of them.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/img/smilies/hugs.gif
So sorry about Hoover. He was such a beautiful boy.

Like the others said, don't beat yourself up. I lost a few when I started with my herd to, just misfortune: Goats playing to rough, sickness that stumped even the goat vet. It still hurts with the what if's but there aren't any. So we move on and love the next one just as much as the last.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry! He was beautiful! Don't lose hope on goats though! My aunt had a goat that she absolutely LOVED--it was her baby. But one day she came home from work and it had gotten its neck tangled in a rope and strangled itself. My aunt was terribly disstressed and thought she could never own another goat. She gave it time, though, and she has owned many other goats since.

So I hope that this didn't make me seem too much of a downer but I wanted to tell you to just _give it time_ and maybe you will change your mind and things will get better.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jun 6, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss.  Thats terrible.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was beautiful. Sending lots of hugs to you and your family.


----------

